# Baby O's second day of NADAC



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Baby O had fun and a bunch of learning experiences this Sunday. LOL

His' only Q in touch and go...and he learned there are a-frames that are lower, all black, and with no slats. He belly flopped on it because his depth perception and striding was not what it should have been. That was a life lesson there. 






Another life lesson...don't go balls to the wall into a curved tunnel....because they will eat you and spit you out. LOL






Jumpers was an almost...downed bar. I'm bummed this is blurry...this was a nice run otherwise. 






Weavers...we had the attack of puppy brain and he had fun!






I am so, so excited about this little guy...I keep forgetting he's **only** 18 months old. He will be an agility force to be reckoned with when he's 3. I get goosebumps when I think about it.


----------

